# Exotic like Model 3 Performance



## gaduser (Jun 5, 2019)

The December edition of Motor Trend includes their Best Driver's Car report. 
I copied their data into a spread sheet and added their data for the 2018 Model 3 Performance.

I ranked them, considering only 0-60 for fun, and 60-0 for salvation.
Four cars out perform the T, all of which beat it to 60. Only two, of those four, stop in less distance. 
One might conclude the T to be safer and less fun than those four, while best or worst at nothing. 
I respectably disagree!
My belief is that the T, with little doubt is safer than, and quite likely more fun than all of them.
Data be "expletive deleted" - I wouldn't trade my T for any of them other than for the profit, in part, to purchase at least one more T.

An interesting tidbit is that Motor Trend's Randy Pobst worked with Tesla to tune the Performance model for track duty.

I sent something similar to Motor Trend when I published the above.
Their quick response was "*Thanks for writing-if it makes you feel any better, we asked Tesla for a Model 3 Performance but they didn't want to send one along.*" 
Actually, I didn't feel better or worse - just thought it was interesting.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

It's amazing how much cheaper the Performance is now than it was back then. $78,700 vs starting at $58,190 starting including delivery fee and not including incentives. Why they aren't on there is a good question? Is it really as simple as Tesla not advertising? I checked they weren't on there last year either. Its a hodgepodge of cars and SUVs that aren't electric. Probably restricted to cars that have changed significantly or are new but that doesn't really explain it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2018)

I always love comparing 1/4 mile times vs. MPH because it shows where the power curve is for any given vehicle. Obviously the Telsa Model 3 Performance out-torques almost any other car on the road, and those numbers drive that point home. Fun!


----------



## gaduser (Jun 5, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I always love comparing 1/4 mile times vs. MPH because it shows where the power curve is for any given vehicle. Obviously the Telsa Model 3 Performance out-torques almost any other car on the road, and those numbers drive that point home. Fun!


Indeed.
The M3P also has the advantage of superb traction to enable that torque to produce acceleration.


----------



## Zimmra (Apr 8, 2019)

I'd be interested in seeing the weights of all of the vehicles! I compared what I assume are the lightest and heaviest cars on the list (again, just an assumption), but the P3D is nearly 1,500lbs _more_ than the Senna (I assume lightest) but also ~500lbs _less_ than the Challenger (I assume heaviest)

I think what interests me the most is the Challenger weights a literal ton more than the Senna, and while it isn't quite in the same ballpark in the Senna it's still in the neighborhood.


----------

